# 2 7/32 strat trem holes, will this bridge work?



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm putting together a strat from a body I recently acquired. The 6 point trem holes are drilled already with the 2 - 7/32" string spacing. I prefer a 2 - 1/16" or possibly 2 - 1/8" (not sure if I've tried one or not). I just find the strings too close to the edge of the board on the wider spacing. 

Check this link out



https://www.solomusicgear.com/product/wilkinson-wvp6sb-strat-tremolo-guitar-bridge/?attribute_pa_hardware_color=chrome



Will this bridge be compatible with the vintage spacing and still keep the bridge saddles centered? 

I also noticed that with a 2 - 1/16" 2 point trem, the two post holes line up perfectly on the outside screws of the body that has a 6 point 2 - 7/32". So this could be an option I guess. I was just hoping to keep the body as unmodified as possible. 

Thanks for the help fellas! Enjoy your holiday Monday!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice! That's the graphic I needed. So I'd be looking for an american vintage narrow bridge. Does anybody know of a compatible bridge that has the more modern saddles on it similar to the ones in the link? The Wilkinson one brings the string spacing to 2 -1/8" but I'd love to get it to 2 -1/16" by using a proper conversion style bridge


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> View attachment 366801



Excellent chart and helpful, thanks. 

Making sure you can't interchange parts on the most widely used parts guitars (along with Teles) is a really considerate and customer friendly approach.

Add to that differences in body thicknesses and sometimes you even have to mill down your trem block.

I have a deep respect for engineers. I love the problem solving paradigm but sometimes change seems to be for the sake of change itself.

Standardize this crap for Pete's sake.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Wilkinson Deluxe 52.5mm (2-1/16 inch) Full Block ST Guitar Tremolo Bridge Pop-In Arm Six Screws for American Vintage Narrow Spacing Strat, Chrome : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


Wilkinson Deluxe 52.5mm (2-1/16 inch) Full Block ST Guitar Tremolo Bridge Pop-In Arm Six Screws for American Vintage Narrow Spacing Strat, Chrome : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca




Just realized that this is 2 - 1/16 string spacing but 56mm (2 - 7/32") mounting. That's the one! Right?


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

Pretty much you can use american special,highway one and 50's,60's Mim trem bridges.They all have 2-7/32 mounting and 2-1/16 string spacing,its the quality of the saddles that differs.The american special tops in quality.


----------

